
Restaurant Watches Old Footage Of Customers And Uncovers A Shocking Truth - ColinWright
http://www.lifebuzz.com/restaurant-truth/
======
josho
Those that have grown up with mobile phones view the world differently than
the older generation. I'm old enough that I only use my phone when I'm with
others to mute it. So, I have a hard time understanding those younger than me.
Maybe this crowd can help answer my questions.

When we break bread together, why do you respond to texts/mails? Did you know
that it sends a message to whoever you are with that you don't respect their
time or just as bad that you'd rather be talking with someone else?

I've often seen a clump of friends hanging around, at a mall, or in a pub, yet
none are talking to each other. Instead the group is almost entirely on their
phones. Please explain what's going on.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Receiving a text message lights up the same area of the brain stimulated by
addictive drugs such as cocaine.

[http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2010/09/08/the-new-drug-on-
the...](http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2010/09/08/the-new-drug-on-the-block-
texting/)

~~~
josho
Reminds me of pg's essay on Addiction.

[http://www.paulgraham.com/addiction.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/addiction.html)

------
GoRollOTB
I'm pretty skeptical of this story. For one, it's just a transcript of a
craigslist post. Secondly, a couple of those figures are hard for me to
believe (e.g. "26 out of 45 customers spend an average of 3 minutes taking
photos of the food", and "8 out of 45 customers bumped into other
customers..."). This sounds more like social commentary than an actual report
on findings. We probably won't know for sure, but even given the lack of
verifiable data, I would argue this should not be treated as news.

~~~
josho
Good point. The Craigslist post* was under 'rants and raves' dated July '14\.
Even then this anecdotal evidence fits with observations on society. Is it
news? I'd argue it's no less newsworthy than much of the crap published by
news organizations--mind you that's a pretty low bar.

*[https://web.archive.org/web/20140712154835/https://newyork.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140712154835/https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/rnr/4562386373.html)

------
J_Darnley
While the content highlights modern restaurant visits ([EDIT] or maybe not),
this website highlights modern "journalism".

A headline followed by a "share on facebook" button then a "context" paragraph
a stock photo then a massive block quote. Finally there is a "via" link at the
bottom telling you where they got it from. Which is:
[http://news.distractify.com/culture/craigslist-
surveillance-...](http://news.distractify.com/culture/craigslist-surveillance-
restaurant/?v=1) by the way. That page then says the source is:
[https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/rnr/4562386373.html](https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/rnr/4562386373.html)
which seems to be on its way to the virtual dustbin.

Pretty bloody ridiculous.

------
Echo117
Happy Place tackles this "study": [http://happyplace.someecards.com/stop-
sharing-this-crap/a-re...](http://happyplace.someecards.com/stop-sharing-this-
crap/a-restaurant-studied-its-old-surveillance-and-discovered-why-it-takes-so-
long-to-get-a-table-happy-place-investigates/)

------
tokenadult
Linkspam for a duplicate of an apocryphal story (I don't believe this is a
true story) already submitted to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8024577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8024577)

